# Need help idefining a hand gun



## loyd (Oct 3, 2011)

I found a hand gun in a barn and have no ideal what it is and no one around here seems to know anything about it as well. Cal., year manufactor, etc.here is a bit of a discibion of it .It is about 4 to 41/2 ins. long It is a 5 shot hammerless.It has some markings on it on the part that the shells go in LG with a crown over it. It also has a PV with a lion over it on the other end it has the number 27 on it. The trigger folds down to fire.I will try to add pictures of it if I can figure out how


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

loyd said:


> I found a hand gun in a barn and have no ideal what it is and no one around here seems to know anything about it as well. Cal., year manufactor, etc.here is a bit of a discibion of it .It is about 4 to 41/2 ins. long It is a 5 shot hammerless.It has some markings on it on the part that the shells go in LG with a crown over it. It also has a PV with a lion over it on the other end it has the number 27 on it. The trigger folds down to fire.I will try to add pictures of it if I can figure out how


those are belguim proof marks , the last dated after 1898


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Does it look similar to either of these guns (click links to see photos)?

http://collectorebooks.com/gregg01/eurorevolver/Lot-151.htm

http://collectorebooks.com/gregg01/eurorevolver/Lot-775.htm


----------



## loyd (Oct 3, 2011)

It is very similar to lot number 151 but it has different markings. it has Lg in an oval with a crown on top on the cycleder and PV with a lion over it on the cyc. a captial P and L on it and the on the other end it has a 27. On the outside of the revoler is a captial H and then PV with the lion over it. If you could let me know what cabilar it is and maybe what year I greatly appr. it. Thanks Loyd


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

At least one of the proof marks (LG and crown) indicates the Liege, Belgium, proof house. I believe that the "PV" mark indicates that it was proofed for semi-smokeless powder (_poudre vive_). The proof marks should appear on both frame and cylinder. The "27" is probably the gun's serial number. There seems to be no maker's mark, unless the "P," "L," and "H" serve that purpose.

To measure the caliber, see what the internal diameter of the barrel is (at the cylinder end). Even if you are not accurate to the micron, you will get a pretty good approximation. Don't try to shoot the thing!

The gun's date can only be approximated. As Ted wrote, the proof marks on it came into use after 1898, although my book says 1888, and I think that the "PV" mark is more recent than that. Failing an identifiable manufacturer, and considering that a known manufacturer's records probably were destroyed during WW2, I doubt that you can assign a firm date to the piece.


----------

